# tips to lower humidity



## Shadow Mantis (May 6, 2006)

Hi

I wanted to know if anyone had any good tips on lowering the humidity. I know you can have a smaller water dish and not spray as often, but what are some other ways.

Thank You


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2006)

Why are you wanting to lower it? Not spraying at all will lower it. Is this for mantids or something else? What is the humidity like in the rest of the house?


----------



## Shadow Mantis (May 6, 2006)

Hi

I want to lower it for a sandfish skink. The humidity in the rest of the house is about 40%.

Thank You


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2006)

Well the humidity is pretty low already. If you have to use a heat lamp for the skink it will warm the air and dry it out which should be fine. I really wouldn't worry so much about it.


----------



## Shadow Mantis (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Rick!


----------

